# You know it's been a long day when. . .



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

You go in the house to get some Epsom Salt and come out with a hoof pick. . . 

Then the UPS man gets here and you say "Hay what do you think about this hoof?" (it makes more sense if you know that the UPS man is a friends cousin and was a farrier until a back injury removed him from that work).

But then again it probably makes as much sense as talking or listening to the bee's. . . 

Well my mind appears to be older then my body because I still can't find the Epsom Salt and I even called the Hubby to ask if he has seen it. . . :shades: 

Good thing I need to run to the coop later guess I will be going into the drug store on the way. Humm but I still can't figure out where two large (like the old milk carton) boxes of Epsom Salt went or the 4 small ones I had on the medical supply shelf next to the soaking bucket. . . 

Goat Song did you or J.O.Y. sneak over here to move them so I would feel older then you? onder:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:angel2: Me??? Naw, the bees said they took it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> :angel2: Me??? Naw, the bees said they took it.


 :laugh: Well then would you mind asking the Bee's where they put it at since I don't speak Bee'ness?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I got news for you... You already are way older than Goat Song and J.O.Y.  
It either runs in the family or you are older than 25? :greengrin: 

I know for me (only 19) it runs in the family. I can make a trip to the house 3-4 times before coming back out with what I originally wanted to get. Like my dad I forget how much head I have above my eyes and run into everything :roll: .
You knows its a REALLY long day when you go out to milk and before you know it you are admiring how good you trimmed the hooves...then find out there is nothing in the pail. :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Goat Song said:
> 
> 
> > :angel2: Me??? Naw, the bees said they took it.
> ...


They muttered something about a closet?? :scratch: Maybe I misunderstood... Let me go ask again.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh, and the bees said that they would like you to know that their language is not called "Bee'ness", it's called "Hummnesian". Apparently they take great offense at "Bee'ness"...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Oh, and the bees said that they would like you to know that their language is not called "Bee'ness", it's called "Hummnesian". Apparently they take great offense at "Bee'ness"...


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Oh my. . . Can't help but laugh so hard over that! No wonder I have not been able to understand them! I bet they were making it impossible and slurring words since I offended them so much :ROFL:

Ok now if I find it in the closet I will not know what to say!



jesse-goats said:


> I got news for you... You already are way older than Goat Song and J.O.Y.
> It either runs in the family or you are older than 25? :greengrin:


Well thanks! :laugh: I better get that cane that Goat Song was talking about while out in town. Well I am in my 30's, but very active physically just wish my mind could keep up at times :laugh:

Maybe we should get you a helmet? I have an uncle that is very tall. He walked into my moms house one year and hit his head on the porcelain hummingbird that was on the pull chain. It left a little mark on his forehead and broke its beak off!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am not really super tall, only 5' 10".
I just hit my head at times. A few weeks back I almost had a concussion.
Helmet would help but I would look like a dork all the time, lol.
I almost said older than 30 but was worried you would say "hey, I ain't that old" :-D


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

That is still pretty tall! Oh yeah sorry I am in the over 30 crowd so you can make wise cracks no worries  

But guess what guys??? I went to the coop. . . took my puppy with me... and forgot to get Epsom Salt on the way!!! :shades: I need post-it notes to remind me or post-it notes! Well time to get back at it. . . if I remember what at it is! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:shocked: How could you ever think I would do something like that!  LOL!!! I don't speak Hummnesian or Bee'ness so I can't help you there :ROFL:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol That is funny.
Still sounds like my dad. He will leave the house 2-4 times when going on a job. He comes back when he realizes he forgot his tools, next would be his phone, 3rd would be his check book. So funny...yet I hope I dont get THAT bad.
5' 10" is tall when the beams in the barn are 5' 8".


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :shocked: How could you ever think I would do something like that!  LOL!!! I don't speak Hummnesian or Bee'ness so I can't help you there :ROFL:


Ok I see how it is :laugh: You can make wise cracks until you find out my age then you have to play nice :wink: You guys are so much fun :clap: :grouphug: :clap: I wonder if they make a book on speaking Hummnesian or maybe some audio tapes.

Jesse-goats: Your dad sounds like my hubby. He has left for work before and forgot his phone, wallet, house keys (they are on a different key chain then car keys) and I have had to take them to him a few times.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:angel2: 

I wonder if they do? :scratch: :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

...Find out your age?
Is it 34?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I like this game! Guess how old DDFN is! We should put this in the 'Game Room'


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

No wait it is 35?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

33? at least I am sying your younger then Jesse!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay...if you wanna play that way 31? 
I think she is older than that though because she used the word "old" a few times .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:scratch: your right! :idea: 62!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: JUST KIDDING!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :angel2:
> 
> I wonder if they do? :scratch: :laugh:


I bet you and Goat Song could get together and write one, it could end up being very popular!

I am glad guessing my age is a fun game! You guys are close. . .



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :scratch: your right! :idea: 62!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: JUST KIDDING!


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Well I am just 32 but my body feels like 62 at times! :shocked: I use to compete in martial arts tournaments and did other activities that have taken a toll on my body. So learn from my lessons learned and be kind to your body now to stay in one piece when you get older. . . you know like Goat Song is? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: Ya I don't want dentures! A Blue Tooth is one thing but a whole mouth full of fake teeth! yikes! :laugh: :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

HA I knew I should have done 32...but did 31 instead :doh: 

Wow, you admitted your age. I was thinking at first you were like my mom.
She never tells us her age. I looked at her license, did the math, to find out shes 52.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Jesse!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: Ya I don't want dentures! A Blue Tooth is one thing but a whole mouth full of fake teeth! yikes! :laugh: :wink:


 :laugh: Poor Goat Song, we just won't leave her alone anymore. Ok between the dentures, bluetooth and aging body sounds like we just need a set of bi-focal's to make it complete :wink:



jesse-goats said:


> HA I knew I should have done 32...but did 31 instead :doh:
> 
> Wow, you admitted your age. I was thinking at first you were like my mom.
> She never tells us her age. I looked at her license, did the math, to find out shes 52.


I have no problem being truthful about my age, but I was raised old-fashion so I kind of act older then I am. I actually have a true gunny-sack dress if you guys have any idea what that is. (you may have to ask your grandmothers about that one :wink: ) Oh and if I listened to my mom she always said she would go to 30 then each birthday after that go back to sweet 16 and then back up so she would never be older then 30  . Well it is past my bedtime since I just got Angel her last bottle for the night and she used the litter box. You should see the cats watch her use it :shocked:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have no idea what a gunny sack dress is lol.
To me it sounds like a big potato sack made into a dress.
sounds funny. But i'm a guy so why would I care. :laugh: 

I take it this is the start of another day and you are still looking for epsom salt?
...Or did you forget why you needed it?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait... Jesse... you are a guy?! :shocked:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup. I think I am among the 10% male population here on TGS. I actually only know 2 others that are guys.

I think I should put Mr. in my signature.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang!... I guess that should teach me to make assumptions.... you know I think it is partially the fault of the very feminine looking goat in your avatar....
M.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey don't blame it on her! 
Besides all my goats are feminine. 
I am anti-buck so at this point don't have any non feminine goats (although I am getting a sire this year).
Not that a buck is a problem...just I don't see a buck giving me hugs and kisses(like my does do), yuck!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

That guy there would almost be me. :roll: 
Satisfied?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Much better lol 
M.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> Wait... Jesse... you are a guy?! :shocked:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Sorry... That tickled my funny bone! I guess as I become older and more decrepit, I laugh easier.



DDFN said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> > :ROFL: Ya I don't want dentures! A Blue Tooth is one thing but a whole mouth full of fake teeth! yikes! :laugh: :wink:
> ...


Hey, don't make fun of my dentures! Bi-focals might help though...  But it sounds like you guys are making sure that I will get to talk to myself all I want now, and no one will care since they think I'm just an old fogey talking on my phone! :slapfloor:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Nah... You don't have dentures...its just a joke. Or is it?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^It's just a joke. :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

What I thought.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!!!! Ya it's just a joke Goat Song


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> Hey, don't make fun of my dentures! Bi-focals might help though...  But it sounds like you guys are making sure that I will get to talk to myself all I want now, and no one will care since they think I'm just an old fogey talking on my phone! :slapfloor:


Hay Goat Song: I thought of you today as we were helping move the mother-in-law. . . she is older. . . on certain meds. . . not completely right ( I mean that in a nice way ok not being mean) and she kept walking around the yard talking on the bluetooth to her mother! I had to laugh and the hubby had no idea why I was laughing. . . He thought I needed help!



jesse-goats said:


> just I don't see a buck giving me hugs and kisses(like my does do), yuck!


Jesse my bucks are very lovey and only one has the buck smell the other the breeder must have disbudded burned his scent. Oh and yes a gunny sack dress is just what it sounds like. Made from old gunny sacks. Oh and it's ok to be a guy, my hubby is one too 



naturalgoats said:


> Wait... Jesse... you are a guy?! :shocked:


 Some of my close goat friends around here are guys! Even some big breeders with the local college! At least they are not calling him old :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Hay Goat Song: I thought of you today as we were helping move the mother-in-law. . . she is older. . . on certain meds. . . not completely right ( I mean that in a nice way ok not being mean) and she kept walking around the yard talking on the bluetooth to her mother! I had to laugh and the hubby had no idea why I was laughing. . . He thought I needed help!


 :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: Way too funny! I would be laughing too! :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It would not have been that funny if we had not been joking about about bluetooths on here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean! Happens to me and my friends all the time!!!


----------

